# New Grass Music



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Any fans of New Grass Revival, Jerry Douglas, Tony Rice, Mike Marshall/Darol Anger, Tony Trischka, Mark O'Connor, Bela Fleck Chris Thile, etc ? 

Of course, O'Connor and Edgar Meyer have crossed over in to the classical world, but I got into them back in the 80s.

Bela Fleck has been doing some interesting stuff with his East/West, and African projects.

I went to see Mark O'Connor a couple of years ago, and he performed a really great original string quartet. I first got into the new grass thing when I bought a copy of O'Connor's guitar album Markology back in the early 80s. Tony Rice, David Grisman, and Sam Bush played on this album, so I got turned onto a bunch of great players.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm a player of new grass myself and have had the privilege of jamming with The Dawg and Tony Rice and Peter Rowan...I've got a recording of Vassar Clements, may he rest in peace, and I jamming 'Catfish John' at someone's backyard in Ft. Lauderdale...he signed my acoustic that day; shame I didn't know we'd be playing if not I wouldn't have had my cheap Ibanez with me...some of my friends play really good new grass, Billy Gilmore and The Grass Is Dead...really good players.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm an admirer of Tony Rice and his Tony Rice Unit, even though I don't think it's grass. For several years Rice participated in "The Bluegrass Album"; _that_ was grass.

Yes, I'm a reactionary on this subject. During the transition period, the New Grass was referred to as a 'fusion' of one sort or another; bluegrass/jazz, bluegrass/rock... most of what the Tony Rice Unit did I figure was bluegrass/new age.

Anyway, carry on.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I spent a lot of time listening to Tony Rice in the 80s and early 90s. It's too bad he lost his voice. I really loved albums like Native American, and Me And My Guitar.

I went to see him perform with Peter Rowan two years ago. Rowan is a real character, and a lot of fun to see live.

A couple of other people I enjoy listening to are Tim O'Brien, and Pete Wernick. Pete's album On A Roll is a favorite.

This past week I've been on a New Grass Revival kick. I've been playing all of their albums from Fly Through The Country to Friday Night In America.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

> >>>>>>>> bump <<<<<<<<<<


*Tony Rice Unit - 07/17/82 - Santa Monica, CA*






McCabe's Guitar Shop 
Santa Monica, CA
Source: analog SBD

Tony Rice: guitar 
John Reischman: mandolin 
Todd Phillips: bass 
Fred Carpenter: violin 

Set 1:
01 That Waltz by John Reichmann 00:00
02 Gypsy Swing 04:45
03 My Favorite Things 09:37
04 On Green Dolphin Street 15:33
05 Old Gray Coat 19:56
06 Night Coach 25:11
07 Devlin 28:49
08 4 On 6 34:44
Encore:
09 Common Ground 42:35


----------

